# I did it (first century)



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

101.2 miles, took me about 7:30. It was hilly, with 2000 feet of climbing, and I rode mostly by myself (there weren't many who signed up for the century, most went for the 50).

Anyway, I'll be sitting at this computer for a while, because I sat down and I can't get up.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Good job 2000 ft of climbing is not much though.


----------



## bigchromewheelssuck (May 26, 2005)

nicely done...hows your taint?


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

Kevin_in_SB said:


> Good job 2000 ft of climbing is not much though.


nah, not compared to some other Tennessee rides. But, it was enough


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

Andy69 said:


> nah, not compared to some other Tennessee rides. But, it was enough


Indeed on both counts. What matters here is that it was a challenge to you and you did it. Congrats. 

As to other TN rides you're right, a 25 mile training ride I do from my house has 1000 feet of climbing and I live in the flat part of the state. East Tennessee is where the very serious climbing can be found.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

congrats. that was on ok ride in the past. how was the support this year?


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

awesome! taint no thang


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

haiku d'etat said:


> congrats. that was on ok ride in the past. how was the support this year?


Support was great. We all had numbers and they called in our number to the start/finish whenever we left a SAG, so they knew who was still out and where. My only complaint might be that they had SAGs every 12-14 miles, except the last one was at 76 miles, so we had to go the last 24 with no SAG. But, they gave me door prizes, like socks, bar tape, etc, and they gave me a standing ovation when I hit the finish tent, so it's all good


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

7:30 seems pretty decent for a first century mostly ridden solo.

... says the guy who's never ridden a century.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

congrats! now you know you can do it and will have more confidence for the next one with more climbing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm aiming for my first century sometime mid-summer next year. Congrats on getting yours. I figure the first is quite a biking milestone.


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

skyphix said:


> 7:30 seems pretty decent for a first century mostly ridden solo.
> 
> ... says the guy who's never ridden a century.


There's one certain factory concluded, Andy69 can sit in his saddle for over 7 hours non stop in one day.:thumbsup: 

That's a pretty great accomplishment. Andy69, I'm curious what your own longest previous ride was prior to the completion of said century?

Riding an entire century alone ...is a strong mind.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Congrats! One day I will ride a century. I'm just hoping to make it through tomorrows ride. And that's only 41 miles.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

congrats bud.....any century is a good century. 7 1/2 hrs isn't bad.....finishing is good. Isn't it the pits when on a big group ride you end up doing most of it solo?


----------



## mavicwheels (Oct 3, 2007)

*congratulations*

Congratulations,
Impressive for a first showing, especially with the climbing!:thumbsup:


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Congrats on a milestone. I remember mine. It was easier than you thought wasnt it?


----------



## The Missus (Apr 8, 2009)

WAY TO GO! CONGRATULATIONS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Your first century! It's one of the biggest accomplishments we mere mortals can do on a bike. You'll never forget your first one. And to do it alone, that takes real mental toughness, not to mention buttular toughness too.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

awesome. i'd like to ride with you sometime once i get my legs back...


----------



## Treker (Nov 7, 2007)

Congrats! I did my first century last fall in Wisconsin, so I know how you feel. It is a great feeling of accomplishment. 

I am planning on doing the same one again this year, which is in just about 2 weeks. Although, I am not sure I am going to be ready for it. I am still recovering from the Swine Flu, which I got over a couple of weeks ago, but it has been a long recovery. That stuff really kicks you in the butt. I'll just have to wait and see how I'm feeling in 2 weeks.

Again, congrats!

Jay B.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Congrats..I am doing my first metric on Monday and if all goes well I will be signing up for my first century on Oct. 11.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

congratulations! i completed my first un-organized century a month ago.
tomorrow i am going to try 112, 'cause my friends are training for Ironman races.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Congratulations on your century. It gets tough to keep those pedals moving. At least compared to me, a pretty good time, too. My last century took a century.


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

EverydayRide said:


> There's one certain factory concluded, Andy69 can sit in his saddle for over 7 hours non stop in one day.:thumbsup:
> 
> That's a pretty great accomplishment. Andy69, I'm curious what your own longest previous ride was prior to the completion of said century?
> 
> Riding an entire century alone ...is a strong mind.


I did 75 in April. That hurt almost as much, but I was riding mostly with a group on that one. 

You're right about the mind. It was almost as tough mentally as physically.


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

A from Il said:


> Congrats on a milestone. I remember mine. It was easier than you thought wasnt it?


Thanks for all the props, guys.

To tell you the truth, it was harder. I've been riding 60-70 miles every Saturday for the past month, plus 60 during the week, usually with a group at average speeds of 19-20, and I figured I would have an easier time of it. I sat at the split at 41 miles, where the 50 milers went right and the 100 milers went left, for a couple of minutes, wondering if I had enough energy to make it 60 more miles. I had been sick for a few days this week, and I think it sapped some of my energy, but I can be intensely competitive with myself, and I didn;t want to used that as an excuse.

Anyway, I'm glad I finished, even though I'm paying for it today


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Woohoo! Good Job- I'm tempted to ride that route since I've been seeing the course markings around.


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

Andy69 said:


> Anyway, I'm glad I finished, even though I'm paying for it today


You should ride an hour none-the-less to work out the muscles. You'll actually feel better later on in the day if you do.


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

Andrea138 said:


> Woohoo! Good Job- I'm tempted to ride that route since I've been seeing the course markings around.


It's a pleasant route. I think they have the 100 on mapmyride.


----------



## PINAMAN83 (Jan 18, 2011)

I Rode 112 Miles In One Day And When I Got Home I Couldn't Walk Up My Stairs.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

Great job Andy. Are you hooked. Thinking about a double yet?


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Rode my first 'proper' century today... Wrote it up here if you'd like to read more. It's less about riding 160kms of tarmac through a desert than it is about the stuff that really stands out on a long ride.

http://qcr.bb3host.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=30&p=468#p468


----------



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

great job....I did my first Century last year (Mulholland Challenge) and it took me 8+hrs


----------



## 32counter (Feb 6, 2011)

Got my first in this weekend also. I think it was relatively flat. Outside of my knees ar in a bit of pain but the ride was enjoyable. I love riding!


----------

